# Eizo Foris FS2333 vs. BenQ XL2411Z - Shootout



## M3talGuy (7. April 2014)

_Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, könnte man das Thema auch betiteln, wenn man wollte._

Und damit herzlich willkommen zu meinem "Shootout" der beiden in der Überschrift erwähnten Monitore.


*Prolog *(kann auch gerne übersprungen werden):
Ich war gemütlich am Zimmer aufräumen, wollte zusätzlich meine 3er Steckleiste hinter meinem Monitor durch eine 6er Steckleiste ersetzen (WiiU und Festplatte wollten gerne auch Strom) und da ist es passiert. Der Monitor kippt nach vorne um, genau auf eine Tesafilmrolle, die ich kurz davor selber dorthin gelegt habe.
Ich habe mich nicht groß darum gekümmert, denn der Bidschirm und Rechner waren aus, es sah aus als wäre nichts passiert. Also habe ich fleißig weiter an der
Verkabelung der Elektronik und Dreckentfernung im Zimmer gearbeitet.
Nachdem alles suaber und verkabelt war, wollte ich gemütlich 'ne Runde zocken.
"Verdammte Sche**e!", fuhr es aus mir heraus... Der Monitor war im Eimer. Das Panel ist etwa auf einem Drittel der Höhe, recht weit Links, gesprungen.
Der Monitor war unbrauchbar. Da dachte ich mir:"Hm, okay, shit happens, kaufste dir halt nen Neuen " - Leichter gesagt als getan.

Die Suche nach einem - für mich passenden - Monitor hat sich als weitaus trickreicher herausgestellt, als zu Anfang angenommen.
Auf einmal kamen Worte wie: PWM - Flimmern, Backlight Bleeding, IPS, NT, IPS-Glowing, usw. auf mich zu.
Zugegeben, ich hatte vorher einen LG Flatron W2261VP und war sogar recht zufrieden mit ihm. Vor seinem Kauf damals (vor 3 oder 4 Jahren), hatte ich mich nicht groß
über Monitore informiert. für 150€ hatte ich damals einen Monitor bekommen, der vernünftige Farben und ein relativ gutes Schwarz bot. Nur ein paar Lichthöfe waren zu sehen.
Nun wurde mir nach kurzem Informieren klar:
"Willste was gescheites, musste diesmal wohl mehr als 150€ auf den Tisch legen".

Womit wir nun zum eigentlichen Thema kommen. Mir wurde des öfteren der BenQ XL2411Z, sowie der Eizo Foris FS2333 ans Herz gelegt.
Zuerst hatte ich den BenQ geholt, der ging aber recht schnell wieder zurück. Er war mir viel zu hell, hatte schlechte Farben und das Schwarz war eher Blau-Grau-Mau.
Nachdem ich einige Kommentare und Feedback-Posts durchgelesen habe, dachte ich, dass ich vielleicht einfach falsche Einstellungen vorgenommen hatte.
So habe ich mir den Eizo Foris FS2333, sowie nochmals den BenQ XL2411Z nach Hause kommen lassen.

Im Folgenden werde ich einige Vergleiche aufstellen, sowie Bilder für sich sprechen lassen. Aber auch meine eigene Meinung werde ich vertreten.
Ich bin kein Profi, was das Monitor Einstellen angeht. Ich habe keine Professionelle Hardware zum kalibireren. Alle Eindrücke hier sind subjektiver
Natur und können von Mensch zu Mensch anders wahrgenommen werden. Wer allerdings vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung steht, oder einfach nur interessiert ist,
kann sich hier gerne Informationen holen.


*Inhalt*:
• Meine Wünsche/Erwartungen an den neuen Monitor
• Die (Specs der) beiden Monitore im Vergleich
• Helligkeit (+ Fotos)
• Farben
• Funktionen
• Spieletauglichkeit
• Multimediatauglichkeit
• Fazit
*
1. Meine Wünsche/Erwartungen an den neuen Monitor*:
Der Monitor sollte mindestens Full - HD bieten, sowie nicht größer als 24" sein (am besten 22", oder 23"). 
Außerdem sollte der Monitor auch Höhenverstellbar - und Neigbarkeit an ergonomischen Funktionen mitbringen.
Pivot wär was feines, aber nicht notwendig, da ich diese Funktion bis jetzt eigentlich auch nicht großartig vermisst habe.
Die Höhenverstellbarkeit aber schon. die hat mein alter LG nämlich nicht geboten.
Die Farben sollten aufgrund von amateurhafter Fotobearbeitung auch einigermaßen richtig dargestellt und der sRGB - Farbraum
zum größten Teil abgedeckt werden.
Aber ich Zocke auch leidenschaftlich gerne. Spiele wie Battlefield 3/4, Titanfall, CS:GO, etc. erforden eine schnelle und prompte Reaktion
der Eingabe. An Anschlüssen habe ich mindestens DVI - D und HDMI vorausgesetzt.
Zum Filme schauen, oder Office sollte er auch geeignet sein.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*2. Die (Specs der) beiden Monitore im Vergleich*:
Die Folgenden Werte stammen von z.T. von Prad.de, z.T. von mir mir selber.
Ich weiß, Werte wie Bildaufbauzeit und Kontrast werden nur unter Laborbedingungen erreicht,
oder wenn der Monitor so eingestellt wird, dass man den Monitor nicht mehr gut nutzen kann.
Daher sind diese Angaben nur zur groben Orientierung gedacht.

Die ausgegrauten Werte sind jeweils die für mich schlechteren.




*Monitor*
 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 | Eizo Foris FS2333  | BenQ XL2411Z
*Paneltyp*
 | IPS | 
TN
*Reaktionszeit*
 (GtG) | 
3,4ms
 | 1ms
*Diagonale*
 |  23" | 
24"
*Helligkeit*
 | 250 cd/m² | 
350 cd/m²
*Kontrast*
 | 1.000:1 | 1.000:1
*Dyn. Kontrast*
 | 
5.000:1
 | 12.000.000:1
*Blickwinkel*
 (v/h) | 178° / 178° | 
160° / 170°
*PWM - Dimmend*
 | 
Ja
 |Nein
*Bildwiederholr.*
 | 
60Hz
 | 144Hz
*Anschlüsse*
 | VGA | VGA
|DVI -D | DVI - D
| 2x HDMI | 
1x DMI
*Ergonomie*
 | Höhenverstellbar | Höhenverstellbar
| Neigbar | Neigbar
| Drehbar | Drehbar
| 
-
 |Pivot
*Höhenverstellbarkeit *
| 8,6cm - 14,7cm | 
11,5cm - 24,5cm
*Lautsprecher*
 | 2 x 2 Watt | 
-
*Stromverbrauch*
 | 
42 Watt
 | 22 Watt
*Gewicht *
| 5,4 kg | 
6,0 kg
*Design* | X | X 
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


 3. Helligkeit *(Backlight-Bleeding und Lichthöfe + Fotos):
_BenQ_: Nach Auspacken und Anschließen des BenQ, wird man von einer enormen Helligkeit,
sowie extrem beschis - oh - ich meine, bescheidene Farben begrüßt. Welch Wunder, der FPS1 - Mode ist
voreingestellt. Also sofort auf "User" umgestellt, da meiner(!) Meinung nach eigentlich alle Presets durch die Bank weg unbrauchbar sind.
Ab einer Helligkeit von unter 35 ist der BenQ für mich langsam angenehm hell. Eigentlich lieber auf 25 - 30, aber da fangen die Farben an noch schlechter zu werden.
Aber zu den Farben später mehr. 
Was auffällt, sind komische Flecken im Hintergrund und eine unregelmäßige Ausleuchtung. Dies war beim ersten Modell welches ich hatte nicht ganz so schlimm.

_Eizo_: Der Standartmäßig eingestellt Modus des Eizos, ist genau das Gegenteil zum BenQ: "Eco".
Hier herrscht eine niedrigere Helligkeit, sowie ein Sättigung der Farben von -10. Außerdem wird die Bildschirmhelligkeit automatisch, 
je nachdem was gerade dargestellt wird, angepasst. Was für mich etas suspekt in diesem Modus ist: Wenn ein dunkles Bild dargestellt wird, 
dunkelt sich der BIldschirm ab, wenn etwas helles dargestellt wird, hellt er sich auf. 
Also hier auch erstmal auf "User" umgestellt.
Nun ist der Eizo trotz Helligkeit auf 100 noch ertragbar Hell. Ich habe die Helligkeit aber auf 70 reduziert.  
Leider ist bei dem Eizo ein sichtbarer Lichthof unten Links vorhanden. Er stört nicht sehr, aber man sieht ihn.

Hier mal einige Vergleichsfotos vom Windows - Logonscreen, sowie schwarzem Hintergrund.
Jeweils mit verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten. Aber immer mit einer ISO von 200 und einer Blende von 4.0.
Der Eizo hat hier eine eingestellte Helligkeit 70, der BenQ von 35.

Logonscreen #1
Belichtungszeit: 1/25 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logonscreen #2
Belichtungszeit: 1/15 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logonscreen #3
Belichtungszeit: 1/5 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz #1
Belichtungszeit: 1/5 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz #2
Belichtungszeit: 0.5 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz #3
Belichtungszeit: 1 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz #4
Belichtungszeit: 2 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz #5
Belichtungszeit: 2,5 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*4. Farben*
Bei dem Testbild musste ich die Helligkeit des Eizos aufgrund des PWM - Flackerns auf 100% stellen.
Ansonsten sind alle Einstellungen unangetastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke anhand dieses Bildes kann man schon einigermaßen gut sehen, wie sich die Monitore farblich verhalten.
Der Eizo hat käftigere Farben sowie ein dunkleres Schwarz, bzw. ein richtiges Schwarz.
Der BenQ sieht etwas blass, oder ausgewaschen aus. Dafür kann man mehr Stufen bei den dunkleren Farben sehen.
Folgendes wird auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut ersichtlich, ihr müsst mir jetzt mal vertrauen:
Nehmen wir mal die abstufend grüne Linie. Während beim Eizo schon die vorletzte Stufe kaum als Grün wahrnehmbar ist,
so kann man beim BenQ genau sagen, dass hier noch ein dunkles Grün zu sehen ist. Allgemein kann der BenQ bei den Einstellungen,
die ich für mich persönlich am besten finde, mehr Farbabstufungen darstellen, als der Eizo. Allerdings ist dies auch mit z.T. deutlichem Banding verbunden.

Hier noch einige weitere Vergleichsbilder, wie im Bild oben,
Eizo Links, BenQ rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke anhand dieser Bilder wird deutlich, dass der Eizo einfach knackigere, gesättigtere Farben und ein
wesentlich schwärzeres Schwarz als der BenQ besitzt. Dies untermauert auch meinen subjektiven Eindruck.

Bei einem Graustufentest, der zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr viele Graustufen zeigt, sieht es folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Foto wieder nicht so gut zu erkennen:
Der BenQ ziegt auch hier wieder etwas mehr als der Eizo.
Während beim Eizo die letzten 3 Stufen in einem Schwarz untergehen,
zeigt der BenQ suverän jede Stufe, erkennbar an.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*5. Funktionen
*Grundsätzlich bieten beide Monitore OSD-seitig einige (für Gamer) interessante Funktionen.
_BenQ_:
• Low-Blue-Light (Reduziert Augenermüdendes blaues Licht)
• Blur-Reduction (Fügt Schwarzbilder zwischen den Frames ein. Allerdings hat man dann PWM - Flackern). 
• BlackEQ (Nur im FPS - Preset nutzbar, hellt dunkle Stellen auf)

_Eizo_:
• Smart Resolution (Quasi ein "Smarter" Schärferegler; Wenn aktiviert, werden Schriftschärfe und Hauttonanpassung auswählbar)
• Schriftschärfe (Naja, was macht die wohl?)
• Hauttonanpassung (Wird wohl auch aus dem Namen ersichtlich )
• Smart Insight (Ähnlich wie der BalckEQ, allerdings wird hier das Bild komplett analysiert um gezielt dunkle Stellen bestmöglich aufzuhellen)

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*6. Spieletauglichkeit*
Hier kommen jetzt keine supertollen Charts, Diagramme oder Bilder.
Nur meine eigene Meinung nach ein paar Stunden Zocken.
_
BenQ_: 
Der BenQ überzeugt durch seine 144Hz und ultra niedrige Reaktionszeit.
Durch die hohe Refreshrate, ist trotz deaktiviertem VSync so gut wie kein Tearing erkennbar.
Die Bewegungen sind einfach himmlisch flüssig und verdammt smooth.
Was das Bild - im warsten Sinne des Wortes - trübt, sind die Farben. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl
trotz sehr niedrig eingestellter Helligkeit (30, dazu -5 im Catalyst), Gamma (5, + Windowsintern fast ganz runter),
ständig geblendet zu werden. Passagen die eigetnlich dunkel sein sollen, verlieren einfach ihren Flair.
Wer Spiele nur um des Gewinnen wegens spielt, hat hier allerdings Vorteile, da einem dunkle Stellen kaum zu schaffen machen.

_Eizo_:
Der Eizo besticht durch natürliche Farben und ein satten Schwarz. Leider ist er wegen des IPS - Panels minimal träger als der BenQ.
Wenn man beide Monitore nebeneinander stehen hat und den Bildschirm klont, fällt einem doch minimal die etwas spätere Reaktion auf.
Da muss man aber schon genau hinsehen. Was allerdings auffällt ist leichte Bewegungsunschärfe, also leichte Schlieren.
Allerdings befinde ich den Eizo immernoch für gut zum Spielen. Ich habe einige Runden Titanfall gezockt und war, trotzdem ich vorher 
einige Matches auf dem BenQ gezockt habe, stehts MVP des Teams. Wenns um reine Zocken und Gewinnen geht, würde ich aber wohl den BenQ vorziehen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*7. Multimediatauglichkeit
*Hier hat der Eizo für mich ganz klar die Nase vorn.
Durch seine guten Farben und Schwarzwert, kann er Filme, Bilder, Internetseiten usw. darstellen wie es aussehen soll.
Beim BenQ habe ich das Problem, dass die Schrift im Browser kaum lesbar ist, bei den Einstellungen die einigermaßen gute Farben  ergeben.
Grundsätzlich ist er durch seine ohe Grundhelligkeit und schlechten Farben (meiner Meinung und meinen Anforderungen nach) weder für Film, Bild,
längeres Browsen, Bildbearbeitung oder Office geeignet. Es kann sein, dass man durch rumfummeln an den Farben, Farbtemperatur etc. diese Tauglichkeit z.T.
herstellen kann, aber wer will denn für jedes Anwendungsgebiet ein eigenes Preset erstellen? 
Beim Eizo hat man einmal die Farben und Temperatur so eingestellt wie es einem gefällt und dann kann man eigentlich alles mit ihm machen.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


*8. Fazit*
Mein Fazit fällt folgendermaßen aus:
Wer den nur zocken will und den BenQ  sonst nur rudimentär zum Surfen benutzt kann mit ihm echt glücklich werden.
Die niedrige Reaktionszeit und 144Hz lassen das Gamerherz höher schlagen.
Möchte man aber eher einen allrounder, mit guten Farben, Schwarzwert etc. sollte zum Eizo greifen.
Dieser ist bedingt durch das IPS - Panel zwar nicht ganz so schnell, aber für mich reicht es wie gesagt locker zum zocken.

Also, der BenQ geht zurück zu Amazon.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Post ein wenig Klarheit schaffen.
Meinungen wären ganz lieb, da ich doch einige Stunden Arbeit hierein investiert habe.
Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder Sonstwas könnt ihr euch natürlich bei mir melden, oder einfach in den Kommentaren schreiben.


----------



## M3talGuy (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eizo Foris FS2333 vs. BenQ XL2411Z*

So, Bilder sind jetzt wieder sichtbar


----------



## Whacky (11. April 2014)

Danke. Leicht verständlicher Vergleich.
Wird bestimmt einigen bei der Wahl zwischen IPS und TN Panel im Allgemeinen helfen.


----------



## Ulmi (12. April 2014)

Schöner Vergleich. Leider werden solche Vergleichsbilder ja auch immer durch den eigenen Monitor verfälscht. Aber man erkennt wohl trotzdem deutlich, dass in Sachen Bildqualität der Eizo ganz klar die Nase vorne hat. Ich bin ja ein kleiner Grafikfetischist und deshalb ist für mich Bildqualität >>> Smoothness. Wobei ich den Eizo ja dennoch als super smooth empfinde 

achja apropos Graustufen. Kannst du hier http://www.simpelfilter.de/farbmanagement/schwarzpunkt.html im mäßig abgedunkelten Raum alle Nuancen erkennen? Ich frage, weil du erwähnt hast, dass einige Schwarztöne gleich aussehen.


----------



## Thallassa (12. April 2014)

Schicker, kompakter Test.
Wo kriegt man das Alpollo-Bild her?  *bettel*


----------



## Kazak98 (12. April 2014)

@Thallass

http://wallpapers.wallbase.cc/rozne/wallpaper-138715.jpg

Dunkler:

http://wallpapers.wallbase.cc/manga-anime/wallpaper-385936.jpg


----------



## Chipes (14. April 2014)

Super Vergleich, find ich gut. Dann werd ích mir mal überlegen, was für ein Monitor herkommt. Aber ich muss sagen, mir wären die Farben schon auch wichtiger.

Gruß
Chipes


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. April 2014)

Ja ich weiss schon warum ich nen IPS Panel haben will 

Der Eizo FS2333 war ja soweit TOP wenn das PWM Flimemrn nicht wäre 
Werde mir die Tage wohl den Dell U2414H bestellen, der soll ja auch ziehmlich gut sein und das IPS Glare soll dank AH-IPS ja auch recht gering sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

Ich finde es schade, dass immer nur IPS genannt wird.
VA ist nicht wirklich schlechter und es da auch ne Menge Monitore.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass immer nur IPS genannt wird.
> VA ist nicht wirklich schlechter und es da auch ne Menge Monitore.


 Es dauert einfach eine Weile bis sich VA in den Köpfen festgesetzt hat. War ja bei IPS auch nicht anders. Es gibt ja (leider) bis heute viele die denken, das IPS nicht zum Gamen geeignet sei. Was natürlich kompletter Unsinn ist!


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. April 2014)

Der einzige Vorteil von VA gegenüber IPS ist ja eigentlich nur der Schwarzwert. Das Glitzern soll ja bei Aktuellen IPS Panelen auch Deutlich verringert worden sein wo ich IPS dann doch etwas vor VA Panele sehe.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

Das Glitzern stammt ja nicht direkt vom Panel selbst. Das Glitzern kommt von der Folie, die die Hersteller direkt auf das     Panel aufbringen, um dessen Eigenschaften in Punkto Reflektion und     Betrachtungswinkel zu verbessern.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

Naja IPS scheint auch recht anfällig was Lichthöfe angeht, da scheint VA besser zu sein.
Dafür hellt das Bild bei den meisten VA nach aussen etwas silbrig auf.
Man könnte jetzt meinen man müsste immer Abstriche machen, aber es liegt einfach an der Preisklasse.
Die Monitore sind reine Massenware und da wird auch nicht viel bei der Qualität kontrolliert werden.
Sicher kann man einen 144Hz Monitor mit perfekter Ausleuchtung, kompletter Winkelunabhängigkeit, klasse Farben und hoher DPI herstellen, aber das kostet dann auch mehr als der normale Gamer ausgeben will.
Da verkaufen sie lieber "billige" Monitore, weil da einfach mehr Gewinn mit zu machen ist.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

Naja so kann man das nicht sagen. Die Lichthöfe entstehen durch ungenaue Backlightbeleuchtung. Man unterscheidet hier das Edge und das Full-LED Prinzip. Beim Edge-Prinzip sind einige wenige LEDs an den Seiten des Monitors     angebracht und beleuchten von dort aus die gesamte Fläche. Vorteil     hiervon ist eine geringe Gehäusetiefe, allerdings treten oft Probleme     bei der Ausleuchtung auf. Beim Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip erleuchten auf der gesamten Bildfläche Leuchtdioden das Bild von     hinten. Das Bild kann gleichmäßiger ausgeleuchtet werden und der     Kontrast durch lokales Dimmen einzelner LEDs (derjenigen hinter dunklen     Bildbereichen) stark erhöht werden. Wovon aber nicht alle Monitore  mit  Direct-LED-Backlight Gebrauch machen. Wenn der Hersteller allerdings hier spart, dann bringt einem das beste Panel nichts. 

Die Qualität ist nicht direkt schuld daran. Das diese auch mal schwanken kann, ist ja kein Geheimnis.  
Klar hat man auch bei einem 144Hz TN-Panel einen gewissen Spielraum den man nutzen kann, aber um an ein IPS/VA Panel farblich ran zu kommen reicht es eben nicht. Qualität hin oder her. Die verwendete Technik ist hier der ausschlaggebende Punkt. 

Es kommt beim Panel halt immer auf die Art und Weise an, wie ein Pixel eines Panels sich schaltet. Durch die Schaltung im IPS/VA-Panel lässt sich die Lichtmenge viel exakter dosieren als bei einem TN-Panel. Daher erreichen IPS/VA Panels auch eine höhere Farbtreue. Beim IPS Panel sind die Kristalle beispielsweise parallel angeordnet und nicht um 90° gedreht wie beim TN-Panel.

Jeder Hersteller will nun mal Gewinn erzielen. Daher wird auch bei Monitoren kräftig gespart. Sei es nun beim Panel, Backlight, Anschlüssen oder der Verarbeitung. Die Hersteller tragen aber nur einen Teil der Schuld finde ich. Die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität der Menschen setzt dem ganzen erst die Krone auf. Maximale Leistung für möglichst wenig Geld. Am besten kostenlos!  Man bekommt es ja bereits an allen Ecken vorgesetzt. Egal ob Werbung, TV-Programm oder Internet. Es gibt nicht mehr viele Hersteller die sich nur noch auf Monitore beschränken. Dafür ist der Markt schon zu gesättigt. Daher werden eben Einsparungen vor genommen, damit die Zahlen schwarz bleiben. 
Als Premium-Hersteller hast du es auf der Welt nicht leicht. Es sei denn du hast einen stabilen Kernmarkt, oder du bietest etwas an, für das die Leute bereit sind mehr Geld als sonst auszugeben. Bestes Beispiel Eizo -> Foto & Video, Medizin, Industrie und Office.


----------



## M3talGuy (6. Mai 2014)

Da immer wieder Posts auftauchen, in denen die gleichen Fragen auftauchen: Ab nach oben mit dem Thread


----------

